

Why Aren’t More Women Commenting on VC’s Blog Posts? - rudyjahchan
http://tarathetiger.com/2011/09/29/truth-with-tiger-why-arent-more-women-commenting-on-vcs-blog-posts/

======
rudyjahchan
A very quick and admittedly unscientific survey lead Tara to ask the question,
and she doesn't blame the VCs. So what, as always, is the solution?

